# Ecualizador de 10 Bandas Estereo PCB o PWB



## nuk (Mar 10, 2008)

Hola de nuevo, aquí dejo un Ecualizador de 10 Bandas que encontré en LADELEC. Pero lo que no encontré fue el Esquema que a veces es necesario, bueno aqui los dejo con el PCB en formatos distintos, para obtener uno estereo  el pcb tiene que ser el doble pero no los 10 potenciómetros, esos pueden ser estereo para ahorrar un poco creo...? y ser montados aparte en otra baquelita  y ser conectados mediante cables Flat o acomodarlo a su necesidad , para terminar , si quieres obtener otro tipo de ganacias en Hz cómo
----------------------------------------------------------------------
16KHz - 8 - 4 - 2 - 1KHz - 500 - 250 - 125 - 62 - 32Hz -
----------------------------------------------------------------------
1           2    3   4     5         6       7        8      9      10    Band

Sólo sería variar los condensadores que crean éstos efectos (IMAGEN Adjunta Abajo)

Espero haber sido util y aquel que tenga el esquema que lo publique aqui.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Pablo16 (Mar 10, 2008)

Muy bueno el EQ ... aunque ya había sido publicado por Luciperro en el tema X-over filtro pasabajos activo o algo asi --- > https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/crossover-3-vias-activo-mas-equalizador-3415/

Lo armaste?

Saludos


----------



## tourpc (Jun 4, 2009)

Bueno, estoy en busca de ecualizador activo para un amplificador de 400 y un sumador  que contruí ya están funcionando pero no encuentro uno bueno asi que me dispongo a probar éste, mi pregunta es si alguien ya lo ha probado o por lo menos simulado, ah y si es posible alimentarlo con 9 voltios y si se pueden cambiar los potenciometros por deslizables asi como preguntar si es el tamaño real o está escalado ?

No sabran que frecuencias regula cada potenciometro, alguien me puede ayudar como le puede variar el condensador

Igual tendría que crear otro tema pero igual me haría muy extenso… He dado muchas vueltas por varios temas del foro pero nunca había aportado nada, este es el momento de aportar algo.
He realizado este fantástico ecualizador, a parte de algunas modificaciones que explicaré a continuación, también aportaré mi experiencia como aficionado en el tema del sonido.

Al probarlo por primera vez me di cuenta de que los potenciómetros impares no daban tanta o ninguna ganancia al deslizarlos. Después de darle vueltas me di cuenta de que los operacionales, que funcionaban con esos potenciómetros tenían una resistencia en común, la de 4.7K, que en los demás operacionales erán de 47K. Cambié todas las resistencias de 4.7 K por unas de 47K y ahora se nota la ganancia en todos los potenciómetros.
La siguiente modificación es que aunque estuvieran todos los potenciómetros a máxima ganancia, al bajar el de 16Khz por debajo de la mitad, se quedaba totalmente sin ganancia el ecualizador. Cambié el condensador de 1000pF por uno de 4700pF y asunto arreglado.
Luego en vez de poner potenciómetros giratorios los puse deslizantes lineales, se verán con detalle en las fotos que voy a adjuntar.
 Y ahora por mi experiencia recomendaciones a llevar a cabo para evitarse retornos de masa:
- Atornillar las Placas de C.I. a la caja con separadores de plástico.
- Los RCA (o otros conectores que se coloquen para las entradas y salidas de señal) se aislarán del chasis de la caja.
- La masas tienen que salir desde el mismo punto de la alimentación para conectarlas a las Placas de C.I. 
- La masa de la alimentación simétrica se conectará al chasis.
- La toma de tierra de la red también se conectará al chasis.

Mi opinión es óptima…. He tenido dos ecualizadores en casa, comprados, este es el tercero y puedo decir que se lleva las palmas; muy bajo ruido, tiene 10 bandas y un largo etc.

Gracias felixreal.
Se me había olvidado algo muy importante... Algunos os preguntaréis, por qué una caja tan grande... Tiene unos circuito muy sensibles y le pueden afectar los campos magnéticos, por eso el transformador está alejado de los circuitos y es toroidal. Es más, como bien habéis visto en la primera foto está encima del amplificador, el transformador de éste interfiere un poquito, solo se nota si se sube el volumen a tope (sin tener ninguna fuente de sonido conectada, que sino saltan las membranas de los altavoces por los aires) y del lado que está el transformador, si elevo el ecualizador el ruidito desaparece.


----------



## dark_soul (Jun 22, 2009)

Saludos, estoy interesado en este ecualizador ya lo arme en protoboard y funciona, pero con mucho ruido, como tendria que ser la entrada y la salida para conectarlo aun TDA 1015?

Ojala me puedan ayudar, por todo muchas gracias.


----------



## analfabeta (Jun 22, 2009)

Supongo debe mejorar utilizando otros operacionales, unos tl072 o parecidos, nunca he utilizado el 741 para audio


----------



## rudario1982 (May 19, 2011)

Alguien sabe dónde va la entrada y la salida de audio? Porque tiene el dibujo para un solo pin de entrada y uno de salida, o es que solo se conecta el lado positivo de la señal ?
Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## arturobuffon (Sep 5, 2011)

Hola a todos quisiera su opinion sobre este circuito de un ecualizador de 10 bandas hecho por mi, aqui no se observan los potenciometros ya que los voy a poner fijos en otra placa, solo quiero saber si es bien hecho el diseño, esta hecho con filtros pasa banda
espero su respuestas Gracias


SALUDOS.


----------



## alcidesruben (Sep 19, 2012)

Compañeros quiero hacer un pequeño aporte.


----------



## bilgai (Nov 17, 2018)

alcidesruben dijo:


> Compañeros quiero hacer un pequeño aporte.


que tal funciona tu equalizador amigo


----------

